# Glielo



## london31

Ciao a tutti vorrei sapere come tradurre in francese:

"Glielo do"
Grazie
--------------
Salut à tous, je voudrais savoir comment je pourrais traduire en français:

"Glielo do"

Merci!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, London.
Temo che senza contesto e cotesto sarà difficile che qualcuno ti risponda.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutt'e due,
Come da paradigma, fuori da ogni contesto, "glielo do" = "je le lui donne" o a volte anche "je le leur donne".


----------



## london31

Grazie Matoupaschat...
Era quello che volevo sapere...

Oh! Rivolgendomi a Necsus..... se mi hanno risposto non era così difficile.


----------



## Necsus

Perché Matou è un buono. Ha dovuto darti due possibili risposte, e non sappiamo se in originale era "lo do a lui/lei/loro".
Qui ci si aiuta cercando di dare delle risposte, ma prima ancora fornendo tutti gli elementi per mettere gli altri in condizione di farlo.


----------



## adeborts

Necsus said:


> Perché Matou è un buono. Ha dovuto darti due possibili risposte, e non sappiamo se in originale era "lo do a lui/lei/loro".
> Qui ci si aiuta cercando di dare delle risposte, ma prima ancora fornendo tutti gli elementi per mettere gli altri in condizione di farlo.



Molto bene disse. Uno degli scopi per questo luogo, corretto Necsus?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, adeborts.
Se ti riferisci alla formulazione della tua frase, non proprio: si direbbe "uno degli scopi *di *questo luogo".


----------



## adeborts

Necsus said:


> Ciao, adeborts.
> Se ti riferisci alla formulazione della tua frase, non proprio: si direbbe "uno degli scopi *di *questo luogo".



Certamente!
Grazie.


----------

